# target ship in choctawhatchee bay



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

has any one fished this ship ? it has to be the biggest wreck in the bay i was thinking about a run out there this wkend ,was wondering if anyone had any info on it ?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Which one are you talking about? there are a few in the bay. The one on the north side east of the bridge?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Which one are you talking about? there are a few in the bay. The one on the north side east of the bridge?


 yes the one 
N.E. of midbay bridge


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's hit or miss. Should be able to catch some reds off of it right now.


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm from pensacola and don't typically fish around this area. I'm heading out to midbay bridge tonight with some friends on a deckboat. Can you guys tell me around which pilings I would have good luck hooking up on bull reds? I will probably be using gulp on 1/4 oz. jigheads and maybe some cut menhaden on carolina rigs. works great over at 3mb over here

any tips/help would be much appreciated!

Jay


----------

